
Cast All the Things: Send videos from many online sources to your Chromecast - ingve
https://github.com/skorokithakis/catt/#cast-all-the-things
======
bb88
While it sounds like an awesome project, it's the kind of thing I would have
liked to have seen years ago. Nowadays I use Plex, and really don't bother
with using a chromecast since my TV supports plex directly.

~~~
kkarakk
i mostly avoid "smart" tvs as i don't want to have to replace them after 3
years when the firmware/software is no longer updated. Chromecast helps me
stay free of that paid obsolescence cycle and upgrade according to a planned
budget

My parent's "smart" tv from 2014 is still going strong because of this. i got
them an(at the time) expensive 1920x1080 HD model and for that reason it's
still going strong. The "smart" features are mostly kaput now or so glitchy
they don't work. Only netflix still works but netflix is shit now so they
switched to prime. Since the tv has 2 hdmi in i just got them a chromecast(for
regular internet video casting) and a fire stick(stupid amazon incompatibility
with chromecast) instead

~~~
bb88
I agree with you for the most part, I just feel like the chromecast was badly
thought out, being that it was more like a browser on a stick that didn't have
any direct user input (other than some phone app) rather than a true TV
appliance with a remote.

And while pretty much every tv I own has a chromecast, they just don't get
used -- Mostly because the connection between my chrome cast and my pixel 2 is
flaky. And that's even on google wi-fi.

And I really miss the tactile feel of a remote control that you don't have to
look at to use.

------
gh02t
One nice thing you can do with catt is to cast web pages to to the Home Hub. I
use it to cast Octoprint (web interface for 3D printers) to my Home Hub so I
can keep an eye on prints.

------
gandalfian
I found chromecast a bit of a con. The whole casting it sold itself on was a
fiddly mess. Better to just admit it was a roku with built in players but
without a remote control and casting as just a side kludgy footnote. Yes, you
could kind of get there but not in an elegant easy way. Maybe it will get
easier now that VLC lets you cast directly from it (Playback menu, renderer).
Still perhaps I just wasn't using it right. Cheap mind.

------
freedomben
Awesome project! Something I will be giving a try. For people looking for
similar things, check out
[https://github.com/xat/castnow](https://github.com/xat/castnow)

I say this with full hypocrisy since I ship a couple of projects using
rubygems, but as a non-python dev it saddens me to have software distributed
via pip.

~~~
StavrosK
As a non-JS dev, it saddens me to have software distributed via npm. What can
you do? It would be great if we could ship everything in OS repositories, but
it's not always possible.

~~~
freedomben
Agreed, tho I think it isn't really a question of possibility as much as a
question of whether the amount of work is too high for charity.

I wish more people on Linux would adopt brew. I've found brew to be a great
supplement to the built-in package manager, especially for things that update
frequently like youtube-dl (which, is a python program that is not distributed
exclusively via pip).

~~~
StavrosK
Many do, like Arch with the AUR.

